# Magnetic Base Work Lights, Suggestions to What Works Best?



## USMCDOC (Jun 13, 2017)

I am sure that this will be a short thread, but i am looking for suggestions as to what magnetic base work lights that seem to work the best.. like sticking them to the back side of the splash shield of the lathe or that kind of thing.


----------



## hman (Jun 13, 2017)

You might want to check this thread:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mill-work-light-brightness-question.58226/

... or else do a general search with the terms "magnet" and "light"

Several people have also posted about liking the Ikea "Jansjo" lights (about $10).  The either have a weighted base or a clamp (see links below), and IIRC, at least one member has posted about taking one off its base and mounting it on a mag base.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20315674/


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 13, 2017)

We had a similar topic a while ago ,the sewing machine light with 30 LED  seemed to be popular, I really like mine (use it on the mill) and will get one more soon for my bandsaw.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/magnetic-led-light.57102/


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen! I truly appreciate it so much! 


hman said:


> You might want to check this thread:
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mill-work-light-brightness-question.58226/
> 
> ... or else do a general search with the terms "magnet" and "light"
> ...





Ken from ontario said:


> We had a similar topic a while ago ,the sewing machine light with 30 LED  seemed to be popular, I really like mine (use it on the mill) and will get one more soon for my bandsaw.
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/magnetic-led-light.57102/


----------



## CaptNemo (Jun 14, 2017)

This thread is relevant to my requirements


----------



## mikey (Jun 14, 2017)

Take a good, hard look at this one: https://woodturnerswonders.com/collections/lamps/products/aurora-lathe-lamp

I have one on my lathe and another on the mill. The magnetic base has a 220# pull so it won't move or come loose when the machine is running. It has a 100,000 hour LED that outputs 500 lumens from a lamp mounted on an armored flex neck that actually stays where you put it. This lamp is not cheap, nor is it cheaply made. It will put a cool, bright white light where you need it and it will stay there.

I get it -"cheap" is good, but "works good" is better.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 14, 2017)

I tried the jansjo light from Ikea and find it drastically under powered. No use at all on the lathe.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 14, 2017)

I believe that i am doing to get one of those "sewing machine" lights for my mother.. at 81 she is still going and making quilted items for sale..


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 14, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> I believe that i am doing to get one of those "sewing machine" lights for my mother.. at 81 she is still going and making quilted items for sale..



I did have 3 of the "sewing machine" type lights, the wife "borrowed" one for her sewing machine but had a hard time finding something metal for it to grab onto.
That's one of the problems with the newer sewing machines, they are made of mostly plastic or pot metal.
Might want to make sure there is some actual metal for it to stick to.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes.. your right.. 





roadie33 said:


> I did have 3 of the "sewing machine" type lights, the wife "borrowed" one for her sewing machine but had a hard time finding something metal for it to grab onto.
> That's one of the problems with the newer sewing machines, they are made of mostly plastic or pot metal.
> Might want to make sure there is some actual metal for it to stick to.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 14, 2017)

roadie33 said:


> I did have 3 of the "sewing machine" type lights, the wife "borrowed" one for her sewing machine but had a hard time finding something metal for it to grab onto.
> That's one of the problems with the newer sewing machines, they are made of mostly plastic or pot metal.
> Might want to make sure there is some actual metal for it to stick to.


If the surface is all plastic, maybe it is possible to glue a steel washer of the same diameter to that surface first ,then attach the magnetic base to it. just thinking outloud.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 14, 2017)

Never hurts to think out loud!


Ken from ontario said:


> If the surface is all plastic, maybe it is possible to glue a steel washer of the same diameter to that surface first ,then attach the magnetic base to it. just thinking outloud.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 14, 2017)

I realize that what works for Person A may or may not work for Person B or C, that said, I've never had a magnetic light that worked with a crap. Constantly moving from vibrations or the slightest bump.

The other thing I hate about magnets on the machine tools is the swarf, attracted to the base and surrounded area. I do use dial indicators with magnetic bases, but they don't remain on the machine during use.

One of the guys I work with, has magnetic strips on the lathe back splash, that holds all of his AXA block, over time all of them have become magnetized, you are constantly wiping swarf and fine dust off the blocks before you can use them. To me the only time I want to use anything magnetic, around any of my tools, is the magnetic vise on the surface grinder.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 14, 2017)

When all else fails...https://www.mec.ca/en/products/gear/camping-and-hiking-gear/lighting-and-headlamps/headlamps/c/1306


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 14, 2017)

I actually have one of those.. given to me by my neighbor.. he works in a machine shop.. recon he is saying something! 



Tozguy said:


> When all else fails...https://www.mec.ca/en/products/gear/camping-and-hiking-gear/lighting-and-headlamps/headlamps/c/1306


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 14, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> When all else fails...https://www.mec.ca/en/products/gear/camping-and-hiking-gear/lighting-and-headlamps/headlamps/c/1306




 Ever sense the mad magazine April fools horror freight add a couple years ago I cant bring my self to use one of those.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 15, 2017)

Try to tell a miner that he is a moron for using a headlamp.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey, those headlamps are pretty handy.  Mine is right here next to me getting the batteries charged up so it can go back to work in the shop!


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone tried this one? 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-Magnetic-Work-Light-25-870/203293694


----------



## Splat (Jun 23, 2017)

I think one of the best lights for the money is *this* LED worklight from SnapOn. If I look into it I'm blinded for a minute. It's like an airplane headlight. ha!  A freind picked *this* Sunlite one from Amazon. Basically the same as the SnapOn but a little cheaper. Don't know how the build quality is but the SnapOn is solid. I used some old piping to get the SnapOn up and over the lathe.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for the links.. you have given me food for thought! 


Splat said:


> I think one of the best lights for the money is *this* LED worklight from SnapOn. If I look into it I'm blinded for a minute. It's like an airplane headlight. ha!  A freind picked *this* Sunlite one from Amazon. Basically the same as the SnapOn but a little cheaper. Don't know how the build quality is but the SnapOn is solid. I used some old piping to get the SnapOn up and over the lathe.


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver (Mar 15, 2019)

I saw the little sewing machine led light recomend here in a number of places, not sure who found that one but for the price it can't be beat. Right size, strong magnet, bright without over doing it. and the flex is reasonably stiff enought to stay put. I got two  ( $9.50 free shipping on Amazon) and will be ordering another pair, one for an area at the back of my garage/shop and a spare. I do hope they hold up reasonably well. I did find on paint directly on the head of the mill the mag base would tend to move a little so I am trying scuffing up the paint with some fine sand paper and see if that helps.  Thanks to who ever found these.


----------

